# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military organisations >  Strategic Capabilities Office, USA

## Airicist

Director - William Roper 

Projects:

Swarm of micro-drones

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Boats, Smart Guns & Super B-52s: Carter’s Strategic Capabilities Office"

by Colin Clark and Sydney J. Freedberg JR.
February 5, 2016

----------

